
Your Next Heist Needs This Cash Carrying Bag That Blocks All Tracking Signals - ourmandave
http://gizmodo.com/your-next-heist-needs-this-cash-carrying-bag-that-block-1740820058
======
seren
The thing is that as soon as you have to open the bag, you are potentially
localized. Do you rather take the risk to open the bag to check that
everything is still there ? Or you take the risk to move around with a bag
full of newspaper ?

There is a Hollywood plot to be written there

